# Erdung des Schirmes nur einmal?



## Schöni (3 Oktober 2004)

Hallo 

Mein Kollege sagt immer das ich die Wirkung des Schirmes nur dann erreiche wenn ich den Schirm auf einer Seite erde. Wenn ich ihn zweimal, also auf beiden Seiten auf Erdpotential lege würde ich die Schirmwirkung aufheben weilich dann einen Leiter aus dem Schirm machen würde.

Ist das so richtig? Wenn ja warum weil ich über die Theorie schon lang nachgedacht habe aber noch keine Erklärung gefunden habe warum das so sein soll.


----------



## Zottel (4 Oktober 2004)

Dann erstmal die Theorie:
Du hast einen Schirm und legst ihn einseitig auf die Signalerde.
Der Schirm stellt eine Kodensatorplatte dar. Kapazitiv eingekoppelte Störungen "sehen" nun den Schirm und werden zur Erde abgeleitet.
Soweit gut.
Induktiv eingekoppelte Störungen induzieren Ströme im Stromkreis Signalleiter - Verbraucher - Signalerde - Quelle.
Die Schirmung nützt da gar nichts. Die Gegeninduktivität (induktive Kopplung getrennter Stromkreise) ist proportional zur Fläche der sendenden und der empfangenden Leiterschleife (beide bilden einen Transformator).
Du könntest nun den Schirm beidseitig auflegen und dadurch die Fläche der empfangenden Schleife minimieren.
Dabei ensteht ein neues Problem: 
Schirm und Signalerde bilden nun eine Leiterschleife , die dieselbe Fläche umschließt wie vorher Signalerde und Signalleiter. Werden darin Störströme induziert, so verfälschen sie das Bezugspotential auf der Empfängerseite.
In der Audiotechnik heißt das "Brummschleife", weil solche Schleifen 50Hz-Brummen aus irgendwelchen Stromverbrauchern einfangen.
Aus diesem Grund legt man den Schirm in Stromkreisen von Sensoren nur einseitig auf.
Beim Anschluß von Motoren an Frequenzunrichter ist es jedoch anders: Die in der niederohmigen Schleife ErdeAmUmrichter-Schirm-ErdeAmMotor-Potentialausgleich induzierten Störungen stören den Motor gar nicht. Durch minimieren der Fläche der Störungen abstrahlenden Leiterschleife verringert man aber die Störungen, die auf andere Stromkreise einwirken.
Aus diesem Grund legt man den Schirm in solchen Stromkreisen beidseitig auf.
Bei sehr hohen Frequenzen (z.B.) UHF-, Sat-Antennen, Ethernet wird der Schirm auch beidseitig aufgelegt. Hier kann man davon ausgehen, daß die gemeinsame Erde (Potentialausgleich) eine so hohe Induktivität darstellt, daß ein in der "Brummschleife" induzierter Strom dort vielmehr Spannungsabfall als am Schirm verursacht. Somit findet keine nennenswerte Verfälschung des Bezugspotentials mehr statt.


----------

